# piranha identification...help needed!



## sharatz (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey guys,

I`m from India.I`m taking baby steps into this addictive hobby.I got myself 4 piranhas about the size of guitar picks around 6 months back.One recently died due to reasons unknown...can you please identify the piranha species for me.I`ve attached the pic(looks very pale in the picture...around 8 inches when it died).I got my piranhas for about 1$ a pair (yes people that cheap!







)... now i`m really worried if real pirnahas can be that cheap considering the amount you guys pay.If you can please name the species that i have ,it`ll be of great help.Can I go ahead and buy myself more of these?

peace
sharat

yahoo messenger ID:sharatz83
yahoo mail ID :[email protected]

View attachment 43278


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Piaractus brachypomum
AKA- Red Belly Pacu
Sorry, that is not a Piranha


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, that looks like a Red Pacu.
A word of caution: they get big (at least 60cm.) and get big fast!!! So make sure you can house them in the future (or trade them for real Redbellied Piranha's).

*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## sharatz (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks judazz and fishofury....

They look so like the piranhas....and all these days i thought i had piranhas...damn!
will try to get some RPB`s . what should look for in real RBP`s(juveniles) next time i go to buy?

peace
sharatz


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

The easiest to spot difference is the mouth. Have a look at the P. Nattereri (red belly) photo. They have a real powerfull looking jaw compared to like a slot on a Pacu. Teeth are not always visible but here is a picture from Franks OPEFE site.

Its the best resource for learning about P appearance if you wish to learn more click on here


----------



## sharatz (Jan 5, 2005)

but i`m sure identification will be real tough in juveniles.


----------



## sharatz (Jan 5, 2005)

...and my fish are so very placid..they won`t even harm guppies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I know what you mean it is more difficult to spot in juveniles but the mouth remains different looking, just on a smaller scale.

Usually any big fish will eat a fish it can fit in its mouth. But the Pacu will certainly not be biting chunks out of fish as a Pygocentrus Nattereri would.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

if he has access to pacus, shouldn't getting red bellies be in the realm of possibility for him? i remember seeing members in asia. china, phillipines, japan, etc. members seem to be able to locate them over there. if any asia members read this please help him out. if he wants p's he doesn't even have to get rid of his pacus necessarily if he decides to get a decent size tank and he gets reds they've been shoaled together countless times.


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

that is a red belly pacu, you can tell by the shape of the mouth and the dark colored spot on the gill plate exactly like the ones that i have.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sharatz said:


> thanks judazz and fishofury....
> 
> They look so like the piranhas....and all these days i thought i had piranhas...damn!
> will try to get some RPB`s . what should look for in real RBP`s(juveniles) next time i go to buy?
> ...


If possible, I'd , try to shoot some pics in the store, and then post them here for confirmation.
I can be really tough to keep them apart: in general, pacu's have an overbite, whereas redbellies have an underbite. Also, imo. pacu's have bigger fins in comparison to their overall body size...

Good luck


----------



## sharatz (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks a lot guys...

and judazz pics will be real helpful.Size of the tank shouldn`t be a problem cause i have huge pond and i`m planning to get a decent sized aquarium soon.

peace
sharat


----------



## sharatz (Jan 5, 2005)

hey guys,

had been to a local aquarium and saw a real red bellied piranha(was around 3 inches) ,it had a prominent jaw and the teeth were visible.now i can identify a real red bellied piranha and differentiate pacus from piranhas.was for sale for around 16$...but still i`m thinking if i should be getting it cause it had white spots. and there was only one ...so what say?planning to get atleast four....and piranhas are real hard to come by in India.

peace
sharat


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It probably has ich which is easily treatable....if they are that hard to get you might want to pick him up and treat him.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, I would get him too - there's always time to add more fish if you happen to find them.

As far as the ich goes: slowly raise the water temperature to around 84 degrees F, and add one tablespoon of salt for every 5-10 gallons of tank water, and try to disturb him as little as possible. It should be gone within 10 days.


----------

